# Rechte von /dev/dsp ändern sich von selbst

## PepeGto

Hallo,

ich habe da ein mir nicht verständliches Problem.

Meine "Soundkarte" (on Board / Intel Chipsatz) habe ich in mein

Gentoo-System über Kernel-Modul eingebunden:

i810_audio.

Das funktioniert auch wunderbar (in /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen...

...der Sound ist dann auch da).

Wenn ich mich aber als Benutzer "lxuser" (ist bei mir ein Test-Account

für experimentelle Zwecke), um im "Hintergrund" irgendetwas ablaufen zu

lassen (login auf Textkonsole), ändern sich wie von Geisterhand die

Zugriffsrechte von /dev/dsp (Link auf /dev/sound/dsp) und von

/dev/sound/mixer. Owner ist dann besagter "lxuser" und die Schreib-/

Leserechte sind auf den Owner beschränkt (die Gruppe bleibt wie gewünscht auf "audio" gesetzt, Gruppenmitglieder besitzen aber keine rw-Rechte).

Wenn ich dann mit meinem "Haus- und Hofzugang" angemeldet bin, steht mir kein Sound mehr zur Verfügung  :Sad:  !

Zumindest solange nicht, bis ich wieder die Schreib-/Leserechte für "Group" (also "audio") explizit setze.

Woran kann das liegen, wie kann ich das abstellen, bzw. vielleicht verhindern, daß die Rechte auf diese Gerätedateien "nachträglich" (also nach dem Systemstart) verändert werden?

Hier noch ein Ausschnitt aus meiner /etc/devfsd.conf

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        dsp          PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

(Die letzte Zeile habe ich versuchsweise eingefügt, bringt aber auch keine

Änderung).

Gruß

Daniel Hagemeister <PepeCyB@gmx.de>

----------

## cirad

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, allerdings ist es nach einem Update von Gentoo verschwunden.

----------

## Beforegod

sind Deine Benutzer auch alle in der gruppe "audio" vorhanden?

Wenn ja dann erläutere mal weiter Dein Problem.

Auf welche Rechte wird dann das Device gesetzt?

----------

## batnator

hallo,

bei mir haben folgende Rechteänderungen der der Dtei /etc/devfsd.conf den Erfolg gebracht:

```

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 666

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 666

```

danach hatte alle meine Nutzer (über yp) vollen Soundzugriff.

----------

## PepeGto

Hallo,

ich habe mein Problem noch ein wenig eingrenzen können.

(...auch eine Änderung der Rechte in devfsd.conf auf 666 ändert daran nix)

Sobald ich mich auf einer Textkonsole als irgendein Benutzer anmelde, wird dieser der Owner. Als Gruppe bleibt audio erhalten, jedoch werden die Schreib- und Leserechte für Angehörige der Gruppe audio "gelöscht".

Damit ist es unerheblich, ob mein gewünschter anderer Zugang zur Gruppe audio gehört (obwohl das so ist), er kann eh nicht auf /dev/sound/dsp und /dev/sound/mixer zugreifen, da keine rw-Rechte bestehen.

Auch wenn alle Benutzer (bis auf meinen "Hauptzugang") dann wieder abgemeldet sind, werden die rw-Rechte für audio-Angehörige nicht wieder gesetzt (allerdings wird dann wieder, wie ja auch in devfsd.conf festgelegt root der Owner).

Ich bin echt ratlos   :Crying or Very sad: 

Daniel Hagemeister

<PepeCyB@gmx.de>

----------

## batnator

sorry, leider auf all unseren gentoo systemen (10)  nicht nachvollziehbar. Welche Versionen von den alsa-driver, devfsd, alsa-tools, alsa-utils und welchen kernel verwendest Du?

----------

## gagern

Ich kann das Problem bestätigen:

ls -Ll /dev/dsp: crw-rw---- 1 root audio

Nach lokaler Anmeldung von user: crw------- 1 user audio

Nach Abmeldung von user: crw------- 1 user audio

Problem: "startx & logout" liefert X ohne sound, will ich aber haben.

Interessant: Remote login per ssh läßt: crw-rw---- 1 root audio

Es muss also irgendwas sein, das bei einem lokalen Login die Rechte ändert.

```

> lsmod

snd-pcm-oss            40164   0  (autoclean) (unused)

snd-mixer-oss          13880   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

cls_u32                 5724   2  (autoclean)

sch_red                 3104   1  (autoclean)

sch_sfq                 3520   1  (autoclean)

sch_htb                21344   1  (autoclean)

snd-emu10k1            73332   0 

snd-pcm                62688   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-emu10k1]

snd-timer              15592   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-hwdep               5312   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-util-mem            1296   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-page-alloc          4960   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]

snd-rawmidi            13888   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-seq-device          4388   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi]

snd-ac97-codec         37760   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd                    31012   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-hwdep snd-util-mem snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device snd-ac97-codec]

```

 devfsd-1.3.25-r3

 alsa-driver-0.9.2

 alsa-lib-0.9.2

 alsa-utils-0.9.2

 alsa-tools-0.9.1

Laut einem anderen Artikel scheint /etc/console.perms Ursache davon zu sein. Werde das bei nächstbester Gelegenheit (bin derzeit nicht an diesem System) ausprobieren, melde mich wenn es nicht klappt.

----------

